# LU 569 schooling question



## nootnam (Nov 10, 2014)

I have realized that all the unions go about the schooling in different ways and read the 569 does it 2 nights a week but have also seen they do 2 semesters for a total of 4 weeks and you just got to school for two weeks straight twice a year. I'm very curious how this is going to work as I have orientation coming up. Also will I get paid for my classroom hours?


----------



## nternes (Sep 25, 2012)

Like I mentioned before I too am in the 569 apprenticeship and ive never heard of the 2 semester in 4 weeks. I do know however each semester is 2 nights a week for 3.5 hours a night for 14 weeks. We in imperial valley have the fall and spring semesters back to back and the summer with no school at all. I think in sd they have different tracks but not certain. And no you do not get paid for going to school. I wish. The jatc dispatches you to contractors as they need apprentices. The jatc also pays your tuition over the five year program. Its accredited with palomar college in san marcos so technically your a student of palomar but go to classes at the training center. Also if you sign the contract at the orientation you are under contract for 10 years. If you quit the apprenticeship and go to a non union electrical contractor you will be sued for the tuition. Joyce at the training center will explain that stuff to you at the orientation. I will tell you its not all unicorns and rainbows like the union reps will tell you. When you get to it its alot of hustle and sometimes alot of ratty shady stuff and if you complain it can hurt you. Wait till you turn out to stir up stuff. How old are you anyway? Do you have prior construction experience?


----------



## nootnam (Nov 10, 2014)

Hey I've tried replying to your pms but I don't think it's working. If you could message me your number that would be cool..

I'm 21 and No I've had no prior construction xp but I'm well aware of the union and some stuff that happens, my bro is a Glazier in LA and tells me some crazy ****.. im well prepared for the work and know it's gonna be tough but I'm a real hard worker and always have been. Do you work the days you go to school at night?


----------

